# Thinking of trying out Aikido...



## ginshun (May 5, 2005)

It seems pretty interesting, and I recently had a short talk with a local akido instructor. From what I have read/heard about aikido it is pretty formalized, lots of tradition and rules and what not. It should be interesting, my current class in very informal.

 I am thinking of sitting in on a class tomorrow, or participate if it is OK with the instructor. I think I should be ahead of the curve for most beginiing students, as ukemi seems to be very imortant in the begining training of aikido. We do quite a bit of ukemi in my taijutsu class, and I consider myself reletively accomplished at rolling and breakfalls. I am not dive rolling over picnic tables yet, but give me a little while. 

  Well, I guess really, I am just rambling here for no good reason, so give me a heads up on what to expect and wish me luck!

 Oh ya, do you think it would be acceptable to where a black gi to class if I am participating? or is that really a question that is going to be specific to the school? When I stopped by the school there were only like 3 students there at the time, but they were all wearing white / off white gi. What is the norm in aikido schools?


----------



## Kempogeek (May 5, 2005)

As far as wearing the black gi to the Aikido class, I would ask the instructor if it's okay. Always good to get permission just to play it safe. A couple of years ago we had a Jo Staff seminar at the school and there was a student of Aikido there. He wore his white/off white gi in the sea of black gis and the instructors had no problem with it. Good luck with the class and keep us posted. All the best, Steve


----------



## MA-Caver (May 5, 2005)

As soon as current fiances get better   I am considering enrolling into a n Aikido class myself. I've always been fascinated by the art as it seems to (now) correspond with my current defense philosophy: Don't touch me! 
Hope yours goes well for you.


----------



## ginshun (May 6, 2005)

I am pretty lucky on the finances I guess.  I am not sure if it is just being out here in the boonies or the fact that my taijutsu teacher doesn't teach for a living and the Aikido instuctor is retired and just does it to teach not for the cash, but I could end up in both classes twice a week taijutsu and twice a week aikido and it would cost me a total of $50 a month.

 And I did talk to the aikido instructors wife, who also instructs classes and the black gi is fine to begin with.  Still don't know how formalized their classes are, but they seem to be pretty on the laid back side when talking with them.  Time will tell I suppose.  My first class is tonight!


----------



## Floating Egg (May 6, 2005)

I'd like to know what your thoughts are regarding the class as I'm also interested in Aikido.


----------



## ginshun (May 18, 2005)

Well, I finally actually went to my first aikido class last night.  It was... interesting.  Seems real complicated.  I suppose that is a given to feel that way after one class though.  There is definately some merit to the techniques, but it seems as though a ton of subtleties too.  Judging from sensei and the higher level students it could be very effective for self defense , but I have a feeling it takes a long time and a lot of practice to get to that point.  Not that that was unexpected or anything, as that is pretty much the idea I had gotten from everything I read about it.

 All in all it was a good experience and I will be going back for more.


----------



## Brother John (May 18, 2005)

I'm glad you had a good experience!!

Do you intend to keep doing Budo-Taijutsu while you are studying Aikido??
If so, how does your Bd-Tj Sensei feel about your double tasking with Aikido?

Either way, sounds good.

Your Brother
John


----------



## ginshun (May 18, 2005)

Yes, I do plan on staying with taijutsu. The main reason that I was checking into another art is that I (due to some scheduling things) might not be able to make it to my Monday night taijutsu classes for a couple months, so I wanted to find something else to keep me active. Aikido worked out well with my schedule. I had considered checking out some Kung Fu as well, but Aikido is about 2 miles from my house and the kung fu shcool is about 40, so unless aikido doesn't work out for some reason, I think fung fu is out for now. I have heard good things about the kung fu guys from both my teacher and the aikido people, so someday maybe.

 As far as my taijutsu teacher goes, he actually encourages us to check out and train in other arts. It was kind of funny actually, like 4 or 5 of the people that were in the aikido class last night had trained with either my teacher or his teacher (or both) at one point. I think that living in the area that I do, where there really isn't a lot of martial arts to choose from (unless you plan on traveling hundreds of miles), a lot of the people that are part of the martial arts community and want exposer to more than one art, have trained with each other at one point.

 I don't think that training in the two at the same time will cause any problems. Even with only one night of exposure to aikido, I can tell that even though the styles are different, many of the same movements are emphasized. Taijutsu in general definately seems ... harder (as in hard and soft, not hard and easy) for lack of a better term, but a lot of the concepts seem similar. I will do one or two nights a week of each and see how it goies. Only time will tell I suppose.


 Edit: Just as a side note, the aikido sensei had no problems with me trainig in both arts either. It actaully seemed as though a lot of the people in the class were in other arts as well.


----------



## Brother John (May 18, 2005)

After several months of this cross training in both styles, I'd be VERY interested to see what you think about how the physical mechanics of each style differs or is simmilar.

Have a GOOD time!!
DROP SWEAT & ENJOY

Your Brother
John


----------



## ginshun (May 18, 2005)

Brother John said:
			
		

> After several months of this cross training in both styles, I'd be VERY interested to see what you think about how the physical mechanics of each style differs or is simmilar.
> 
> Have a GOOD time!!
> DROP SWEAT & ENJOY
> ...


 I shall do my best to keep everyone interested informed, I am intersted to see how it goes myself!

 As far as drop, sweat and enjoy, that shoudn't be a problem.  I think I sweat more than any known human, LOL!  And enjoyment is a given, if you don't enjoy your training, then you need to find something else to train in IMO.


----------



## arnisador (May 18, 2005)

Yes, please do keep us informed!

I'd agree with Aikido being complicated...but that also makes it interesting. It's good for those who truly enjoy _studying_ the martial arts!


----------



## aikido2249 (May 24, 2005)

i hope you decide to stay in  aikido...it is a fascinating art...now that i think about it i think i might try to take another art other than aikido also.


----------



## AikidoCal (May 24, 2005)

What to expect?...hmmm....I guess this is just for anyone who may think about joining a class probably don't expect anything. That really is a sincere approach. Aikido is complex in is philosophy/spirituality of non-violence, and peace in society, complicated in it's organization infrastructure ( many splinter groups, and politics, and those who want to change Aikido overall), difficult to learn and requires decades to do it well. Knowing what to expect at any level might take all the fun out of it. Nothing what will or can go wrong, or setting yourself up in a predisposition because of expectations may lead to a bad experience brought on by acting on expectations. Also most Aikido sensei's are very open and friendly, it is easy to be a new student. Though some senseis may not be and I don't want to speak for all. Not expecting anything you will either like your experience or you won't. Then you can decide from their. I fighting with myself to say this, but, Aikido classes tend to be more pricey then other arts when it comes to the monthly fee. Enjoy!


----------



## Yari (May 25, 2005)

AikidoCal said:
			
		

> ....... I fighting with myself to say this, but, Aikido classes tend to be more pricey then other arts when it comes to the monthly fee. Enjoy!




I live in Denmark, and pay about 400 kroner for 3 months. That would be about 67 Dollars. How much does it cost for you?

/Yari


----------



## Drac (May 25, 2005)

Of anything that will increase your knowledge "Try It"..I tried the cross training idea once. My backround was Shorin-Ryu and I figured it wouldn't be that
hard, I figured wrong.. Still it was still a great learning experience and let us know how you're doing...


----------



## ginshun (May 25, 2005)

Had my second class last night. It went fine. I will stick with aikido and taijutsu both for the time being. They definately hold different philosophies when it comes to self defense, but I think they will compliment each other well. Only time will tell.

 The instructor is very friendly, as somebody mentioned he probably would be. And as far as money goes, it really isn't an issue. Taijutsu and aikido cost me $50 a month combined. That is for 2 days a week in taijutsu and 3 in aikido. Time is really more of an issue for me, as it is pretty much impossible for me to make classes 5 days a week. For the time being it will likely be my 2 taijutsu classes and either 1 or 2 aikido depending on other commitments.

 If anybody has any questions about my impressions / comparisons of the two feel free to ask, and I will answer to the best of my ability. Keep in mind though, I have had about 8 months of taijutsu and 2 classes in aikido, so take my opinions for what they are worth, as I am obviously a consummate beginner in both arts.


----------



## Yari (May 25, 2005)

ginshun said:
			
		

> ....  The definately hold different philosophies when it comes to self defense, but I think they will compliment each other well.  ....... If anybody has any questions about my impressions / comparisons of the two feel free to ask, and I will answer to the best of my ability.  Keep in mind though, I have had about 8 months of taijutsu and 2 classes in aikido, so take my opinions for what they are worth, as I am obviously a consummate beginner in both arts.




What is your imitiadte impressen, how do they differ, and were are they copmlimentary?

/yari


----------



## ginshun (May 25, 2005)

Yari said:
			
		

> What is your imitiadte impressen, how do they differ, and were are they copmlimentary?
> 
> /yari


 Imidiate immpresions are that aikido is a lot more flowing, more dependent on the transfer of energy back to the attacker. Taijutsu, both in philosophy and in practice seems to be more direct, more combative. These are just generalizations of course. Taijutsu also has a "windy" side, that is probaly more comparable to aikido, more about redirection than confrontation.

 Also, I am not really sure how aikidos peace and harmony type philosophy on not hurting your opponent and non-violence works in different situations. Taijutsu has, or at lest in our school we discuss it regularly, more of a force continueum. Your level of violence toward your oponent depends on the situation. If your attacker is youre drunken uncle, a more non-combative, softer type response is probably in order. It the attacker is a mugger with a gun, you might have to gauge his eyes out or cause real physical damge of some sort to get away safely. I assume that this same type of continueum exixts in aikido, but it is hard at this point for me to see how they handle the more life threatening end of the scale.

 As far as being coplimentary, I suppose I can't really say for sure yet, but I would like to think so. I am hoping that leaning and knowing the techniques of one will help me to better refine and pick up the techniques of the other, which I think they will. 

 I am not sure about that though, and it is pretty difficult to describe on a forum like this. Any art is rather difficult to explain in words, and I am trying to compare the two without misrepresenting either one.

 [edit]  One more thing that I just thought of, and I will try to explain.  I think that taijutsu and aikido both seem to be arts that are more dependent on movement and footwork than they are on technique, if that makes any sense.  Correct movement seems to be even more important in aikido though.  In taijutsu, I have found that (while it is obviously not most desireable way to so things), if you mess up your movement on a technique you can still kind of power through it and get it to work out.  With aikido, it seems that if you don't move right the technique just plain doesn't work.

 Not sure if I explained that right, or if it makes sense to anyone, but that is just one more initial impression.


----------



## AikidoCal (May 25, 2005)

Yari said:
			
		

> I live in Denmark, and pay about 400 kroner for 3 months. That would be about 67 Dollars. How much does it cost for you?
> 
> /Yari


In the US where I am at, for two 3 hour classes per week it is $75.00 per month and all of that doesn't go to monthly dues. Packaged in that price includes the cost of a couple of seminars and rank fees.   I have heard other dojos here charge $80-$120.00 per month. I have seen this too on the web. Many dojo's have a fee schedule on their webpage. I am not criticizing these prices or why they are needed, but they are pricey. Some instructors offer classes almost every day several times in the day. More classes offered on the weekends. Which you can for  $80.00 or more a month go to any or all those classes.  I am just saying compared to say Judo or some Karate classes Aikido dues are generally higher. That is something to expect. Again it could be due to more classes offered in a week.


----------



## ginshun (May 25, 2005)

I am sure that there are lots of things that influence price of classes.  I think location is a big one. Expect to pay a lot more if you live in a big city.  Also, my classes are both very inexpensive, and I am sure it has a lot to do with the fact that neither of my instructors teaches martial arts for a living.  Not as their primary source of income anyway.


----------

